# Is the D. lobata hard to breed?



## Shadow (Jan 17, 2014)

the care sheet said I think the D. Desicatta or something like that hard to breed


----------



## Shadow (Jan 17, 2014)

Are the lobatas hard to breed like the desicatta


----------



## Gill (Jan 17, 2014)

The males mature earlier than females so that can be tricky.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 17, 2014)

I mean like actually getting them to breed


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 17, 2014)

I've never raised them, but I was under the impression that Desicatta were the easiest of the Deadleaf species to breed


----------



## Shadow (Jan 17, 2014)

Ohh the care sheet says its hard


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 17, 2014)

males are extremely timid and female will cannibalize need spacious set up, multiple males, and a little luck maybe.


----------



## I_love_mantids (Jan 17, 2014)

Mantids are easy to breed


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 18, 2014)

I_love_mantids said:


> Mantids are easy to breed


Lol! Some species are harder than others.. Remember that


----------



## gripen (Jan 18, 2014)

I_love_mantids said:


> Mantids are easy to breed


lolHow long have you been in this hobby? How many species have you breed?


----------



## Mantless (Jan 20, 2014)

gripen said:


> lol
> 
> How long have you been in this hobby? How many species have you breed?


lol I have bred other easy species, I came in knowing this species is notorious for being difficult. She proved that today when she unfortunately flipped the male over in the middle of mating and ate him D:


----------



## sally (Jan 20, 2014)

Mantless said:


> lol I have bred other easy species, I came in knowing this species is notorious for being difficult. She proved that today when she unfortunately flipped the male over in the middle of mating and ate him D:


. Ohhh nooo, sorry


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 20, 2014)

Mantless said:


> lol I have bred other easy species, I came in knowing this species is notorious for being difficult. She proved that today when she unfortunately flipped the male over in the middle of mating and ate him D:


That was ment for I_love_mantids.. Lol not you :lol:


----------



## Mantless (Jan 20, 2014)

Extrememantid said:


> That was ment for I_love_mantids.. Lol not you :lol:


lol I know xD, but you made a good reply.



sally said:


> . Ohhh nooo, sorry


It's alright, it's kinda sad as he was trying consistently for the past week to mate with her lol, but this time when he got her in a lock she got him. I'm not sure where I will find a male adult D. Lobata.


----------



## gripen (Jan 20, 2014)

Mantless said:


> lol I know xD, but you made a good reply.
> 
> It's alright, it's kinda sad as he was trying consistently for the past week to mate with her lol, but this time when he got her in a lock she got him. I'm not sure where I will find a male adult D. Lobata.


I am sorry to hear it went wrong


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 20, 2014)

Mantless said:


> lol I know xD, but you made a good reply.
> 
> It's alright, it's kinda sad as he was trying consistently for the past week to mate with her lol, but this time when he got her in a lock she got him. I'm not sure where I will find a male adult D. Lobata.


I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## I_love_mantids (Jan 20, 2014)

I have so far bred europeans. but in books and on care sheets they say europeans are a harder mantis to breed. so how hard could an easier one be!


----------



## I_love_mantids (Jan 20, 2014)

I think people make too much of a deal for breeding. Like, when the females eat the males it makes the ooth healthier. And in the wild they just breed!


----------



## I_love_mantids (Jan 20, 2014)

but sometimes the eggs still aren't fertil


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 21, 2014)

I_love_mantids said:


> I have so far bred europeans. but in books and on care sheets they say europeans are a harder mantis to breed. so how hard could an easier one be!


Europeans are one of the easiest.. What book says that?! And you have only bred an easy species. Don't say all mantid species are easy before you have bred them!


----------



## I_love_mantids (Jan 21, 2014)

ok. The book and care sheets are probably wrong


----------

